# Grizzlies sign NBA D-League’s top scorer Jeremy Richardson



## thaKEAF

> Memphis, December 20, 2007 – The Memphis Grizzlies today signed free agent guard/forward Jeremy Richardson, the top scorer in the NBA Development League.
> 
> Richardson, a 6-7, 195-pound swingman, was averaging a league-high 28.5 points, 6.6 rebounds, 1.8 assists and 1.63 steals in 41.5 minutes in eight games this season for the Fort Wayne Mad Ants in the NBA D-League.
> 
> “We are pleased to call Jeremy Richardson up from the NBA Development League's Fort Wayne Mad Ants,” said Grizzlies General Manager and Vice President of Basketball Operations Chris Wallace. “He is an exciting young talent whose career is on a real upswing. Jeremy can shoot the three-pointer, is very good at coming off screens and is blessed with impressive length and size for a perimeter player.
> 
> “Jeremy has received excellent coaching and an opportunity to develop his game against strong competition in an NBA-like setting over his time in the D-League. The D-League is an invaluable training ground for talented young players such as Jeremy who need to transition into professional basketball.”
> 
> Richardson is the fourth GATORADE Call-Up from the D-League this season, joining Miami’s Luke Jackson, Denver’s Jelani McCoy and New Jersey’s Eddie Gill. The Baton Rouge, Louisiana native was also named the D-League Performer of the Week on December 3 after scoring a D-League season-high 40 points vs. the Iowa Energy on November 29.
> 
> The Delta State alum (Cleveland, Mississippi) had two call-ups to the NBA last season with the Atlanta Hawks and Portland Trail Blazers, averaging 1.3 points in six games in limited playing time. The 23-year-old spent the majority of the 2006-07 season with the Forth Worth Flyers in the D-League. Recently, Richardson was one of the Miami Heat’s final cuts on October 29.
> 
> The current roster stands at 14 players. Richardson will wear No. 3 and will be available to the media following today’s practice.


----------



## croco

Is he a good defender ?


----------



## thaKEAF

He claims that he is in a interview I saw after the Spurs game but I've never seen him play.


----------



## croco

Makes sense since the Grizzlies need a perimeter stopper.


----------

